# Craftsman Router



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi if you want a ( 17543 or the 28084 ,combo kit ) Craftsman Router now is the time, some real deals on them.

see link below 

http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-classifieds/28271-craftsman-router-motors.html

=========

=====


----------

